# Good news for Virginia



## Grenadier (Apr 15, 2010)

Governor McDonnell has signed the "restaurant carry" bill into law:

http://www.nraila.org/Legislation/Read.aspx?ID=5720



> Wednesday, April 14, 2010 Fairfax, Va. - Governor Bob McDonnell has signed into law a NRA-backed measure allowing right-to-carry permit holders to carry a concealed firearm for self-defense in restaurants, providing they do not consume alcohol.  State Senator Emmett Hanger (R-24) and Delegate Todd Gilbert (R-15) were the principal sponsors of Senate Bill 334/House Bill 505.


 

I'm thankful that they finally got this law enacted, since former governor Tim Kaine (D) would have thrown every roadblock possible.


----------



## Stick Dummy (May 22, 2010)

Yep best news in Virginia since Mr. Bell was executed for killing a LEO!


----------

